# Commuting from Silver Spring



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello,

I am new to Silver Spring MD. Any tips on how to commute to downtown DC? Thanks!


----------



## MarcelDuchamp (Jan 22, 2004)

sligo creek parkway to forest glen road to capital view ave to stoneybrook (long hill) to beach dr. beach follows rock creek park to the national zoo and spits you out near the mall


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Silver Spring is very large.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

OverStuffed said:


> Silver Spring is very large.


And so is DC.

Tri Slow Poke, being as specific as you can be while being comfortable with the amount of information you are giving out would help us come up with suggestions.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I knew someone who rode right down 16th, said it wasn't actually all that bad.

I wonder if he is still alive?


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

nate said:


> And so is DC.
> 
> Tri Slow Poke, being as specific as you can be while being comfortable with the amount of information you are giving out would help us come up with suggestions.


Yeah, there are loads of options. If you can give us a more specific starting point--nearest Metro stop, major intersection, etc., I think any number of us will have good suggestions.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I prefer 13th/14th to 16th. 16th is fine if you can keep your speed up the whole way. Georgia isn't too bad once in DC, actually. If you can navigate the neighborhoods to the east, you actually get a nice pleasant ride all the way down to Howard U. The Anacostia tributary trails go around the city for a longer ride, as does the Capitol Crescent trail on the other side.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. I'm actually closer to the Wheaton area. I'm in the Aspen Hill area. Any suggetions?


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Sligo Creek Parkway/trail to Piney Branch. After that it depends on where you're going downtown. 7th st./Park/4th if you're going anywhere between Capitol Hill and 7th St or so. Georgia, 13th and 14th will get you downtown. Beach Dr will get you to Georgetown.

Also, there are neighborhood routes that kind of parallel Georgia through Silver Spring, but require exploring and familiarity. To keep it simple stay on Sligo.


----------



## buddyp (Aug 27, 2007)

Tri Slow Poke said:


> Thanks for the tips. I'm actually closer to the Wheaton area. I'm in the Aspen Hill area. Any suggetions?


From the aspen hill area you can pick up the rock creek trail where it crosses aspen hill rd (or many other places) and take that down to beach drive where it begins. From there the you can pick up one of the routes the others mentioned.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

What time will you be riding/commuting to DC? If it is during rush hour, I think Beach Drive would be the easiest. 

To get to Beach Drive from Aspen Hill, take Connecticut toward DC. At Rock View Elementary School, make a right on Denfeld. Follow this to the bottom of the hill where there is a stop sign. Make a right at the stop sign onto Wexford. Wexford will take you to Beach Drive. Make a right on Beach Drive and this will take you to Georgetown. I used to live in the neighborhood where Denfeld and Wexford are and I went to school at Rock View.

If you are commuting downtown at a time other than rush hour, take Georgia Avenue to 16th street and take 16th straight down into DC. 16th is really straight, but it does have a decent amount of traffic lights.


----------

